
Ask HN: Possible to get Rust job without C++ background? - jetti
I have been learning Rust in my free time for the past 6 months. I would love to be able to find a job that works with Rust full time as I&#x27;m bored with the .NET stack that I have been doing for the past 8 years. My worry is that, from my understanding, many companies are using Rust to replace their C++ code base however, I have very limited C++ experience. Is it worth pursuing Rust in the hopes of landing a job with it? My other thought was to learn Go, as I know there are some Go jobs in my area and they seem don&#x27;t seem to require C++ knowledge.
======
steveklabnik
I haven’t seen many jobs that are for explicitly replacing C++ code, for what
it’s worth.

~~~
jetti
Thanks Steve. I think I'm influenced by what a single company was doing and
assumed that many others were doing that same thing. There's a company in
Chicago that is trying out Rust by replacing some of their C++ code base with
Rust but I don't think they are actively hiring Rust developers.

------
phonebanshee
You're overlooking something important: they can't hire C++ people. They just
aren't around. Sure, if you're directly competing against someone who has a
lot of relevant experience, they're likely going to try hiring the other
person first. You're not likely to run up against that in the real world.

~~~
dev_north_east
> They just aren't around.

How do you mean?

~~~
phonebanshee
I mean that if you're trying to hire people with C++ experience, you're having
a very hard time. It's a very small pool to draw from.

------
vkaku
Of Course. But you want to be good at systems/basics.

